

Simple to use content creation system - Cyndre
http://adamdomoney.posterous.com/content-creation-done-right

======
rmah
The reason doctors spend so much on transcription is because they speak their
notes. Often while walking around. To sell the system described would require
radical changes in doctors' behavior and training. I don't think it can be
done in any reasonable time frame for a bootstrapped startup.

I cannot comment on other potential vertical markets.

------
Cyndre
Just wondering if you have any thoughts or ideas about a system like this. Or
if its already been done. Even the ethics behind it would make for a good
discussion.

